# Livebox en "simple modem" et timecapsule en routeur wifi



## fanfthones (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je tourne chez moi depuis quelques années avec la configuration suivante :
Freebox V4 en modem pas de wifi activé ni rien), celle ci branchée en réseau filaire à ma timecapsule.
Ma timecapsule me sert de routeur wifi (pour profiter de ses bonnes performances en wifi). de plus, sont connecté sur ma timecapsule 2 périphériques en filaire (un disque dur réseau et un mac mini).

Tout à toujours parfaitement fonctionné.

Seulement j'ai changé de fournisseur d'accès internet et je suis passé sur une livebox. Et là ça se corse, je n'arrive pas à configurer mon réseau je me perd avec les DHCP, ma timecapsule me met une erreur de double NAT, bref c'est un peu la galère.

J'ai fais des recherches et du mal à trouver des réponses claires, si quelqu'un peut me décrire clairement les configs à mettre en place ça serait top !

Merci


----------



## fouyas (12 Avril 2012)

Salut,
je ne pense pas que cela soit possible d'utiliser une livebox en mode brigde, mais cela demande quand même vérification auprès de ceux qui en ont une 

Pour ma part, j'ai été chez orange jusqu'au mois dernier et comme je suis dans la même configuration que toi avec ma time capsule qui sert de routeur, je n'ai pas vu l'utilité de payer 3 par mois pour un truc qui sert à rien et j'ai acheté un modem ADSL 2 ZTE à la boutique FT pour rien du tout. 

Il est bien entendu qu'avec un modem simple couplé à un routeur, tu ne pourras pas profiter de la ligne téléphonique IP car orange à la bonne idée de ne pas communiquer les identifiants/paramètres de connexion pour utiliser sa ligne SIP sur un ordinateur par exemple. 

En espérant t'avoir renseigné,
A+++


----------



## fanfthones (12 Avril 2012)

Salut et merci pour ta réponse.
2 problèmes cependant, j'ai besoin du téléphone IP et j'ai aussi la TV par internet chez Orange et il faut brancher le décodeur HD sur la box du coup ça se complique !!!

Il doit bien y avoir des gens comme moi qui arrivent à utiliser ce genre de config non ??


----------



## sparo (13 Avril 2012)

Je confirme que la livebox ne supporte pas la mode PONT... et c'est très dommage fut un temps ou les livebox noir pour les pros le permettait mais plus maintenant .....

La seule solution c'est de faire un double NAT, tu connectes la TimeCapsule sur la livebox avec une ip fixe genre 192.168.1.254 tu configure la DMZ de la livebox sur cette dernière adresse.
Attention il faut que tu configure le réseau de la TimeCapsule en 192.168.2.0/24 (ou tout ce que tu veux de différents du réseau de la livebox). Après tu peut brancher ton décodeur sur la box le reste de tes équipements sur la timecapsule !!!
Seule limitation ton décodeur ne pourra plus accéder au donnée de ton mac (serveur multimédia) mais je ne sais pas si tu te servait de la fonction....


----------



## esales (13 Avril 2012)

Il existe une autre solution pour éviter le double NAT. Il suffit de mettre la TM en mode Pont, de désactiver le wifi de la Livebox (liaison ethernet entre LB et TM). La Livebox servira de serveur DHCP et la TM en routeur wifi.
Avec cette méthode, on perdra les fonctions "réseau invité", WDS et le filtrage MAC depuis la TM (il se fera depuis la LB).


----------



## fanfthones (13 Avril 2012)

ALors je suis actuellement au boulot donc je ne peux pas vérifier mais il me semble que la timecapsule en mode pont c'est actuellement la solution que j'ai pour pouvoir utiliser ma connexion internet.
Pas de problème, ça marche nickel pour le net et la TV d'orange et le voyant de ma TC est au vert (pas de message d'erreur de double NAT ou autre), par contre avec ce branchement je n'accède lus à mon mac mini ou encore à mon NAS qui sont branchés en filaire sur la TC.

Par contre pas de problème pour tous les périphériques wifi (2 iphones, 1 Ipad, 1 radio IP, le macbook pro....) donc je pense que la livebox joue bien son role de routeur, par contre n'y a t il pas un conflit entre mes 2 réseaux (wifi et filaire).


----------



## fanfthones (23 Avril 2012)

Bon j'ai pas eut le temps de mettre le nez dedans ces derniers jours.
J'y suis la et je galère. J'ai édenté" de faire vos 2 méthodes, aucunes ne fonctionnent....
La je suis depuis mon macbook pro en wifi et pas moyen d'accéder à mon NAS, ou encore mon mac mini branché en filaire sur ma time capsule.

Des idées ?


----------



## doc (10 Mai 2012)

esales a dit:


> Il existe une autre solution pour éviter le double NAT. Il suffit de mettre la TM en mode Pont, de désactiver le wifi de la Livebox (liaison ethernet entre LB et TM). La Livebox servira de serveur DHCP et la TM en routeur wifi.
> Avec cette méthode, on perdra les fonctions "réseau invité", WDS et le filtrage MAC depuis la TM (il se fera depuis la LB).



en francais  cela donne quoi ?


----------



## rsphotocreation (22 Décembre 2012)

Salut Fanfthones,

Je me demandais si tu avais trouvé la solution ? Je cherche moi aussi à utiliser ma Time Capsule en routeur et ma box en mode pont afin d'utiliser le DHCP de ma Time Capsule, et lui permettre de gérer tout mon réseau Apple.

A+


----------

